# Do I have DOS?



## kentucki (Feb 26, 2001)

We bought an older (1996) computer from a school recently; it had a password protect, so the school told us to reformat C: with "format c:\ -s" or something....anyhow, now we have finally gotten a copy of windows95 on floppy to load (it had win95 on it at school) but when I run setup, it says, "cannot find high memory manager". 
Did we delete even DOS? and if so, how can I put it back on....where might I find a copy on diskette even! Much Thanks!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

If you have Win95 on floppy you don't need DOS.

Are you booting with the disk 1 of the Win95 disk set?

------------------
"That is not dead
Which can eternal lie
Yet with strange aeons
Even death may die"
- H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## kentucki (Feb 26, 2001)

No, I don't have it on disk. We had windows95 downloaded onto the hard drive, but we took the drive out to a store to have it done, and never thought about DOS. We don't have the DOS disks, nor Windows on disk either. 
Can I find DOS on the net by any chance? Thanks for your help!


----------



## webmin (Feb 14, 2001)

as dos is so old there is no need to pay for it! you can download pc-dos or ms-dos(the only difference is its made by a different company) you can goto www.bootdisk.com you get the version of dos on a boot floppy(you dont actually get the disk you have to extract the files to a disk)


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

I don't understand.

Your first post said you had found Windows 95 on floppy.

Is this not true?

If you did, you just need to boot with disk one from that set.

If it is not true, how do you intend to get Windows onto the machine? DOS isn't Windows... I guess I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## kentucki (Feb 26, 2001)

I guess I was a bit confusing. Sorry. We had a floppy boot disk, who knows where it came from.....but it was just a simple boot disk. I thought it was win95, in any case, it got us to the c>. As we have no CD rom, we sent the hard drive to a store and a guy loaded win95 onto the hard drive. He must have assumed we had DOS also. When we came back, we typed the "setup" at the c> and it began, only to say we couldn't setup win95, because we have no "high memeory management". That is why I'm guessing we have no DOS. When I did a c:\chkdsk, it says unknown command....and I know chkdsk is a DOS command. That is what leads me to believe we don't have DOS. Thanks for the info! I'm going to try to download dos as they note above. Thanks ALL! Will keep you informed.


----------



## DGS (Feb 28, 2001)

It may not be apparent to you, but Windows95; 98 etc do not require DOS to load or run. DOS is an operating System and was required to run the older DOS machines and WAS required to provide an operating system for WIN 3.1. Win 95; 98 etc are operating systems of and by themselves. They do not require DOS, but beacause many of us still have old DOS programs that we use, WIN95 etc include a dumbed down DOS folder which allow a few DOS commands, (not Chkdsk) and are located in the Command Folder. Try the simple command "win" from your c-prompt and see if Windows starts.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I think we need to backup a little bit and understand what you are trying to do and why you're doing what your doing. You said you sent your drive away and they "loaded" Windows 95. Did they install it or just copy the install files to your drive?
From what you've said, it looks like you can get to a c:\ prompt and that is with the boot disk, correct? What happens when you try to boot without the bootdisk?


----------



## kentucki (Feb 26, 2001)

Angel, Thanks. We bought a compaq 2000 from a school and just want to get windows on it. that is our intent. It had a password on it, which we didn't know, the school told us to do a reformat -s, which we did. Then we had nothing. We don't have a cd-rom on it yet, so we had a store put windows onto the hard drive, when we tried to install it, it gave us an error of "no high memory manager". So, I have found DOS, and it gets through that error (while trying to install win95) but now it gives us a PROGMAN.EXE error, and stops the setup. 

When we try to boot without the boot disc, it give us a 
162-System Options not set
163-Time & Date not set

Then it says,
The following configuration options were automatically updated. 
Disk 1 Type: 65
If you are running Unix you need to configureyour system using Compaq Suer Diagnostics Disk.
Total memory installed 16384 Kbytes
Compessor added
Diskette drives
CMSO checksum invalid, default values loaded 
and there are two large light blue boxes, one says
F1 save and f2 ignore. 

If I boot it with the boot622 disk (downloaded from the internet) I can get into wind95 directory and run setup but I still get the error for PROGMAN.EXE.

Any suggestions? I'm in la-la land trying to figure this one out.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi kentucki
The 162-System Options not set and
163-Time & Date not set
errors you are getting on boot up usually mean that your motherboard battery is dead. You probably want to replace it then set up your BIOS correctly DATE TIME etc. Then F1 save the values. If a store put windows on your hard drive you should not need to install it. It should boot right up. If you get the BIOS set up correctly and the system still doesnt boot windows I would take the hard drive (and system) back to the store and let them fix it.

[This message has been edited by Lurker1 (edited 03-06-2001).]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Sounds to me like the store did something rather illegal.

They put a copy of the Windows installation files on your hard drive. Microsoft licensing doesn't allow this in any way, shape, or form. If you paid these folks for Windows, get your money back - what they did is illegal, and charging you for it is just plain wrong. It would be like going into a book store and paying for a Xerox copy of a book.

Anyway, check that boot disk - is there a file called HIMEM.SYS on it? If so, once you boot with it, type this:

A:
COPY CON CONFIG.SYS
DEVICE=A:\HIMEM.SYS

then hit F6 to save the file.

Next time you boot, you will have a memory manager and the Windows setup program will work.


----------



## billmcintee (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey kentucki...when the Deskpro 2000 is giving you the 162, and 163 errors...and then it asks you to press F1 to save or F2 to ignore...PRESS F1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's telling you that it is updating it's bios configuration!...The store installed Windows 95 for you! So, it's already there!..You do not need to install it! Quit booting from a boot disk, and when it asks you to press F1 to save..BY GOD! SAVE! and continue to let the computer boot on it's own! (without the boot disk) I know this because I owned a Compaq Deskpro 2000 for two years!


----------

